# Bachmann D&RG Observation Car



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I posted the details of this car under:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx










Does it belong under Rolling Stock or Product Reviews?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Six and one half dozen, the most important thing is thanks for the pics and info.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking Coach Don. 

Now you got to find some paying customers to fill those seats. 

Randy


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 16 Feb 2010 10:43 AM 
Great looking Coach Don. 

Now you got to find some paying customers to fill those seats. 

Randy Thanks for the compliment on the coaches. I figured for $50 each, they look pretty good.

Now I have to upgrade the electric pickups to attract "paying customers" to fill all those (illuminated) seats.


----------

